# MDC Ore and Hoppers being auctioned this weekend.



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm posting this as I know the MDC cars are few and far between. ( I assume these are the 1/32nd scale cars.)

Maurer Auctions sells a lot of Lionel and other tinplate, but they occasionally have "G Gage" collections to sell. Nov 5th is such a sale, and I was flipping through the catalog and noticed two groups of MDC ore and hopper cars.

*MAURER'S AUCTION 10:00 A.M. SATURDAY , 12/05/09 (594) G GAGE TRAINS* 

I have used their 'phone/absentee bidding process', as I can never justify the trip, and have found them nice folk to deal with. You can call in the day before (I think) and get them to describe the item and its condition to you. I got a Lionel Atlantic for a decent price that way, but missed on an Aster "Mallard" which went for $1250. (One sold on eBay for $4000 the same week!)


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks for posting, interesting line-up !

I've attended less than half dozen auctions that declare a buyers premium, alas never have I seen a deal (IMHO) to be had by the buyer when the premium is still to be added to the final cost ! But that is obviously just my viewing of local auctions of general items, not G-gauge product. 

doug c


----------

